# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  إِذا اسْتغنى النَّاس بالدنيا فاستغن أَنْت بِاللَّه

## محمد طه شعبان

قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله - ((الفوائد)) (118):
((إِذا اسْتغنى النَّاس بالدنيا فاستغن أَنْت بِاللَّه وَإِذا فرحوا بالدنيا فافرح أَنْت بِاللَّه وَإِذا أنسوا بأحبابهم فَاجْعَلْ أنسك بِاللَّه وَإِذا تعرفوا إِلَى مُلُوكهمْ وكبرائهم وتقربوا إِلَيْهِم لينالوا بهم الْعِزَّة والرفعة فتعرف أَنْت إِلَى الله وتودد إِلَيْهِ تنَلْ بذلك غَايَة الْعِزّ والرفعة قَالَ بعض الزهاد مَا علمت أَن أحدا سمع بِالْجنَّةِ وَالنَّار تَأتي عَلَيْهِ سَاعَة لَا يُطِيع الله فِيهَا بذكرا وَصَلَاة أَو قراة أَو إِحْسَان فَقَالَ لَهُ رجل إِنِّي أَكثر الْبكاء فَقَالَ إِنَّك إِن تضحك وَأَنت مقرّ بخطيئتك خير من أَن تبْكي وَأَنت مدل بعملك وَإِن المدل لَا يصعد عمله فَوق رَأسه فَقَالَ أوصني فَقَالَ دع الدُّنْيَا لأَهْلهَا كَمَا تركوهم الْآخِرَة لأَهْلهَا وَكن فِي الدُّنْيَا كالنحلة إِن أكلت أكلت طيبا وَإِن أطعمت أطعمت طيبا وَإِن سَقَطت على شَيْء لم تكسره وَلم تخدشه)).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله - ((الفوائد)) (118):
> 
> ((إِذا اسْتغنى النَّاس بالدنيا فاستغن أَنْت بِاللَّه ، وَإِذا فرحوا بالدنيا فافرح أَنْت بِاللَّه ، وَإِذا أنسوا بأحبابهم فَاجْعَلْ أنسك بِاللَّه ، وَإِذا تعرفوا إِلَى مُلُوكهمْ وكبرائهم وتقربوا إِلَيْهِم لينالوا بهم الْعِزَّة والرفعة فتعرف أَنْت إِلَى الله وتودد إِلَيْهِ تنَلْ بذلك غَايَة الْعِزّ والرفعة .
> 
>  قَالَ بعض الزهاد : مَا علمت أَن أحدا سمع بِالْجنَّةِ وَالنَّار تَأتي عَلَيْهِ سَاعَة لَا يُطِيع الله فِيهَا بذكرا وَصَلَاة أَو قراة أَو إِحْسَان .
> 
>  فَقَالَ لَهُ رجل : إِنِّي أَكثر الْبكاء .
> 
>  فَقَالَ : إِنَّك إِن تضحك وَأَنت مقرّ بخطيئتك خير من أَن تبْكي وَأَنت مدل بعملك وَإِن المدل لَا يصعد عمله فَوق رَأسه .
> ...


*مدل : افتخر به ، و ازْدَهى به . [ المعجم المعاصر ]*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*جزاك الله خيرًا 
اللهم ارزقنا من فضلك*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

رحمك الله وغفر لك وعفا عنك

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> رحمك الله وغفر لك وعفا عنك


اللهم آمين

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*اللهم آمين 				
*

----------

